# finally an LED light for closed light rails (and open ones)



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Just noticed this light while looking thru my new atlantic tactical catalog, it works with closed (older HK Designs) & open rails. 
Well, i couldn't find it online at AT or blackhawk, you can check it out here tho;

http://www.borelliconsulting.com/eva...pa3wxiphos.htm


----------

